# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بارم بندی دیپلم مجدد تجربی برا دی ماه 94؟؟؟؟

## nasrin-m

سلام کسی بارم بندی دیپلم تجربی برای امتحانای دی ماه رو میدونه عایا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## nasrin-m

.........

----------


## daniad

> سلام کسی بارم بندی دیپلم تجربی برای امتحانای دی ماه رو میدونه عایا؟؟؟


مگه نمیخوای ۲۰ بگیری؟ 
همه رو بخون بره دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط زیست و زمین دنبال بارم بندی باش 
زیست از فصل ۵ به بعد هر فصل ۲ نمره داشت طبق آماری که دیدم 
فصلا قبلشم بین ۱ تا ۲ 
میتونی امتحانا نوبتا گذشته ام از سایت کانون دانلود کنی
راستی یه چیزی 
من امتحانا خرداد گذشته با شهریور رو مقایسه کردم بنظرم شهریور آسون تر شده بود

----------


## nasrin-m

من برا خودم نمیخوام یکی از اشناها میخواست بارم بندی همه درسارو میخواد من تو سایت گشتم  فقط 93 هستش

----------


## nasrin-m

> مگه نمیخوای ۲۰ بگیری؟ 
> همه رو بخون بره دیگه 
> فقط زیست و زمین دنبال بارم بندی باش 
> زیست از فصل ۵ به بعد هر فصل ۲ نمره داشت طبق آماری که دیدم 
> فصلا قبلشم بین ۱ تا ۲ 
> میتونی امتحانا نوبتا گذشته ام از سایت کانون دانلود کنی
> راستی یه چیزی 
> من امتحانا خرداد گذشته با شهریور رو مقایسه کردم بنظرم شهریور آسون تر شده بود


...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام کسی بارم بندی دیپلم تجربی برای امتحانای دی ماه رو میدونه عایا؟؟؟


سلام
بفرما آبجی 

http://dl.riazisara.ir/download/baro...bandi93-94.zip

----------


## nasrin-m

> سلام
> بفرما آبجی 
> 
> http://dl.riazisara.ir/download/baro...bandi93-94.zip


خیلی ممنون داداش لطف کردی :Yahoo (105):

----------

